# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Fallece una adolescente tras caer a un canal de agua en Alora

## F. Lázaro

*La víctima, de 16 años, no pudo ser reanimada por los servicios sanitarios tras ser rescatada del conducto*

16.03.13 - 21:50 - EFE | MÁLAGA

Una joven de 16 años ha fallecido al caer a un canal de agua en la barriada Paredones de la localidad malagueña de Alora, según ha informado un portavoz del servicio de emergencias 112. Los servicios sanitarios avisaron a las 18:50 horas de que una chica había caído en un canal, por lo que el 112 movilizó a Bomberos de Vélez-Málaga, agentes de la Guardia Civil, Policía Local y Protección Civil.

Al parecer, la menor cayó sola a unos conductos, de los que los efectivos pudieron sacarla para tratar de reanimarla, pero no pudieron hacer nada por salvar su vida. De momento se desconocen las circunstancias en las que se han producido el suceso, según la fuente, que ha añadido que se ha solicitado ayuda psicológica para los familiares de la joven.

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130316/mas-ac...303162150.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una verdadera lástima tener que leer varias noticias de este tipo todos los años  :Frown: 

Mi más sentido pésame a la familia, amigos y allegados de la víctima.

----------

